# Tank Sensor Problem



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

well just got home from two weeks dry camping here in charlotte for race weeks. my problem is i have emptied my grey tanks but know my black is full. the sensor is reading empty on black and grey 1 but full on grey two. has anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

If I understand correctly, you have emptied all of your tanks and you are showing full on one of them.

This is not uncommon in trailers that use the button / contact method of measurement. The problem is that you end up with gunk, crud, goop, slim etc etc or worse on the contacts and it gives you a false reading.

The odds are low but you may also have a short in the wires leading to your monitoring panel.

My guess is crud on the contacts

Wes


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

both grey tanks are empty, but the black is full. i havent dumped it yet. the sensors are reading #1 grey tank empty #2 grey tank full and the black tank empty. this is the first time this has happened like this.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

W Podboy said:


> My guess is crud on the contacts
> 
> Wes


My guess is your tanks are mislabeled and your gray is reading empty and your black is the one reading full. It's very common.

Did I miss your trailer? Some have a 2nd gray tank for the shower, handle between the wheels to open.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

huh seems just weird to me. i guess i'll dump the black and start over to make sure. worst comes to worse i'll tow her to the dealer for some warranty work


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

After one year my sensors read wrong for the black and gray tanks. When the gray ones start to get full you can hear it in the drain gurgling a bit. For the black tank I turn the fresh water off and look down the toilet hole. My previous TT didn't have sensors. After a while you get a feel for when it's time to dump. Anymore I don't even look at the sensors, except the one in the fresh water tank.

Jim


----------



## Michael (Jul 10, 2007)

Other campers complain about tank sensors, too. Mine aren't reliable, either; all the chemicals, flushing and swishing doesn't help. It would seem that some new sensor technology is called for.


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

Michael G said:


> Other campers complain about tank sensors, too. Mine aren't reliable, either; all the chemicals, flushing and swishing doesn't help. It would seem that some new sensor technology is called for.


 Yea, I'm with you on that







I could probally use a power washer on the black tank and it would still say it's half full on the sensor,now i just look inside the toilet with a flashlight so i can see the bottom.


----------

